# Can a kid survive without getting colostrum?



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

???


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Not likely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can. They are just more susceptible to illness. Of course they have to have some type of milk.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, I've raised many kids who were not able to have colostrum. They never seemed to be any different than the ones who did have it.

Most human babies are raised without it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

yes, but I believe this issue is that they are more susceptible to disease until they can build their own immune system. 

I had a bummer lamb with no colostrum given to me, and I kept her inside away from the other livestock till she was 4 weeks old. Then I started letting her out slowly to give her time to adjust and she is almost 2 months old now and very healthy.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The difference between humans and goat kids is that human babies get some immunity through the placenta before they are born. I believe goats get no immunity through the placenta. The only source of protection that have is in the colostrum. So they can survive, but they need extra care to prevent them getting sick.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well my buck kid passed away sadly. He was very weak to begin with but the Doeling is doing fantastic!! We had to tube feed the first 2 days but now she has started suckling from her momma!!! I think she may have gotten some colostrum at first, but not a lot.


----------

